# Selling domains?



## IndianapolisPainters (Sep 2, 2011)

I've had a painting company for many years and was lucky enough to be involved with computers in earlier times so I was able to get the domain I wanted easily. These days I've noticed that things are slim pickings even for local domains. So, I come to you with a few domains.. I've had a couple of offers but they were low. I was curious to see what these domains would be worth to others in the industry.

residential-painting.com
residentialpaintingtips.com

From an SEO standpoint I know these are good doggies but can only guess at what they'd be worth to someone else. My market is pretty big but I'm already at the top of the search engines. I could ensure that with these but I'm willing to take the risk that my SEO will maintain.

I'm looking for some advice on not just their worth but perhaps some ways to market them to other people.

On another note.. I also want to sell my whole company. I'm getting up there in age and it's getting harder and harder to run the thing every day. I'm ready to move on. What would the number one position in a major metropolitan area might be worth? Minus all the gear and tools etc...

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------

